# Help recommend a camera to replace my Xsi



## Moose016 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello,

I am new to the forum and new to DSLR photography. I bought a Canon xsi a few years ago and used it on a few trips, but I don't like that it doesn't have video and would like to upgrade. I have basically narrowed it down to the T3i, T4i and the Nikon D5100 (though I would consider others). I've been pretty happy with the Xsi photo quality but I think the new cameras offer better. I have a few basic EF-S lenses for the xsi, but I am probably going to sell it and will sell at least 2 of the 3 with it so I'm not tied to the canon brand. I mainly take pictures of landscapes and animals, but what really got me thinking of a new camera (Besides video) was getting a higher continuous fps for shooting sharks breaching or animals in motion, right now I'm at about 3-3.5 and I've seen some DSLRs with 6. I'm not looking to spend a lot because it is really just while on trips that I use it, which is why I'm looking at the more entry level options. Any recommendations and why would be appreciated, I'm very indecisive so hopefully some info from the experts can help break the stalemate. I hope to get some better lenses once I decide on the new camera, any lens recommendations would be great as well.


The main things I'm looking for are:
Good HD video
Great image quality
The ability to shoot fast continuous pictures for action scenarios
Quick auto focus is always a plus

Thanks very much for the help


----------



## scorpion_tyr (Dec 13, 2012)

If it's in your budget, go with the T4i. It offers some neat video features such as auto focus during the video, and some kits come with the STM lens to cut down on the noise of the focusing motor so they're great for video.

If it's not, there's nothing wrong with the T3i. I would keep your lenses and just stick with the Canon brand since you'll eventually want other lenses anyways, and buying them once is expensive enough.


----------



## brunerww (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi Moose - the camera below $1000 with the combination of the fastest autofocus in video mode and, at 12fps, the fastest continuous fps, is the $548 Sony A57.  With built in auto-HDR and sweep panorama, it is great for travel and landscapes. It can produce images like these, and check out this demonstration of the 12fps burst mode (not a video - a compilation of stills- watch in 1080p):






If you stay with Canon, I agree with Scorpion - keep your lenses and get a T4i  I have shot with it, and it is a fine camera with decent video autofocus.

Good luck with your decision!

Bill


----------



## kathyt (Dec 13, 2012)

The Canon T4i has really nice video and excellent image quality. As far as lenses go, what is your budget? That will help us guide you in the right direction.


----------



## Moose016 (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks brunerww, I hadn't really thought about a Sony, but with the fast continuous shooting, continuous auto focus for video image and if the image quality is on par with a D5100 I think that is a great option.

Kathysorson my budget for lenses is probably 5-600, If I found a lens that would really produce amazing pictures I might go up near $1000. Right now I have an 18-55, 55-200 and a 75-300. I would probably like to have an 18-55 and a 75-300 or something like that pair going forward.

I'm not sure why this got moved to the canon forum since I am not limiting my search to Canon.


----------



## Moose016 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi Brunerww, you have got me strongly leaning towards an A57., I really like the reviews, the video focus and the frame rate. It looks like if I buy one before the end of the year from B&H I can get the body for $548, a Sony 												 												18-135mm f/ 3.5-5.6 Telephoto Zoom Lens 												for $198 (down from $498) and a Sony 												 												75-300mm f/4.5-5.6 Alpha A-Mount Telephoto Zoom Lens 												for $148 down from $248. I'll keep looking around a bit, but I'm really liking what I see on the A57. If there are any lens recommendations for this camera please let me know. Thanks a lot.


----------



## brunerww (Dec 14, 2012)

Glad I could help, Moose.  One caveat - if the A57 with 18-135 for $748 with $50 in gift cards is one of the B&H deals you're talking about, it ends tomorrow, December 15th - not at the end of the year. 

If you miss the B&H deal, Amazon has the same $748 price with a 2% cash back reward instead of the $50 in gift cards.

Again, good luck with your decision and best of the holidays,

Bill


----------



## daarksun (Dec 23, 2012)

Sony is great with video, autofocus and if video is your first choice and then the image quality they are the way to go.  Sony takes great images too, but their lens quality and selection is the lesser of the four major camera choices. I just could not deal with the plastiky feel of Sony's new cameras. But going from the xsi you probably won't feel the difference in the camera.  Sony, Pentax, Nikon and Canon all do great things. It's just about getting what you want for the price you want.  Good luck with your choice. Never look back and have fun.


----------

